

Rails is using jekyll and github pages for rubyonrails.org - syncpeople
https://github.com/rails/rails.github.com

======
ramblerman
It's the right tool for the job. Jekyll's flat files allow for easy versioning
and contributions. Rails would be overkill for what most certainly is _not_ a
webapp.

I feel this submission was mean to express some kind of surprise and outrage.
I just don't know if it's an honest surprise or a cheap attempt at framework
bashing.

